# Model 3: Controlling motors for efficiency



## modelo tres (Oct 1, 2018)

I'd like a "range mode" that turns off the front motor for highway cruising road trips.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

modelo tres said:


> I'd like a "range mode" that turns off the front motor for highway cruising road trips.


What makes you think that Tesla isn't already doing the most efficient thing possible for highway cruising?


----------



## modelo tres (Oct 1, 2018)

garsh said:


> What makes you think that Tesla isn't already doing the most efficient thing possible for highway cruising?


The front motor doesn't off when cruising on the highway unlike the S and X.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

modelo tres said:


> The front motor doesn't off when cruising on the highway unlike the S and X.


How do you know?


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

> Model 3 AWD automatically optimizes motor torque for highest efficiency depending on driving conditions, transferring torque where necessary and *shutting down individual motors when not needed*


https://electrek.co/2018/07/24/tesla-model3-epa-ratings-advertise/


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks @FF35!
Here's the original tweet from Tesla:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021502099241283585


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I figure one of the upgrades to the 3 down the road will be a redo of the front motor to use the same magnets and technology as the rear motor, they might be able to get more efficiency out of it then too. Would have loved this car with a front motor the same as the back, that would have made a real monster.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> I figure one of the upgrades to the 3 down the road will be a redo of the front motor to use the same magnets and technology as the rear motor, they might be able to get more efficiency out of it then too. Would have loved this car with a front motor the same as the back, that would have made a real monster.


Can (2) PM motors meet the P3D specs though? Isn't that why they kept w the ac induction for the second motor?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Can (2) PM motors meet the P3D specs though? Isn't that why they kept w the ac induction for the second motor?


That very well could be. I don't have sources nor remember where or why I was thinking this, but I thought they went with the front motor the way they did because it was cheaper to build. I thought the rear motor was of superior performance and efficiency with the newer technology, but cost more to build. I could be all wrong. My assumption would follow then that they could update that front motor down the road for an improvement.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

GDN said:


> That very well could be. I don't have sources nor remember where or why I was thinking this, but I thought they went with the front motor the way they did because it was cheaper to build. I thought the rear motor was of superior performance and efficiency with the newer technology, but cost more to build. I could be all wrong. My assumption would follow then that they could update that front motor down the road for an improvement.


There was a post or article that explained that the rear motor is more sensitive to "ripple effect" when under high load. The rear motor needs to be kept under a certain torque to avoid that. The front motor does not have that limitation. So if it was the same motor in front, currently, it would be a lot lower acceleration. And since the front motor could be turned off or down for economy mode, it's a win win.


----------

